# I had my 8th miscarriage last week



## LadyInfidel (Jan 23, 2006)

It wasn't a planned pregnancy. In fact, I can safely say it was the biggest shock of my life. I confirmed at 6.5 weeks. I miscarried at nearly 8 weeks. Again.

I still feel numb. People ask me how I am feeling and I sa, "Fine. I'm ok." but the truth is I feel nothing yet. No sadness, no shock, no grief. I feel like it happened to someone else.

8 miscarriages and one loss at birth.

I am so, so lucky to have thee living children.

Thanks for listening to my ramble. I know the grief and anger will come. For now, I feel like a void.


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)




----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

I am so sorry for your losses. I know they hurt, deep down. I also understand the numb feeling. Sometimes I wish it would stay that way, but if it did, then your joy would not return.

Praying for you. Enjoy your live babies. Every loss will make them more special to you.


----------



## BookGoddess (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## mfp02 (Jan 5, 2005)

I'm so sorry. {{HUGS}}


----------



## mb722toddler (May 4, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## dziejen (May 23, 2004)

I am so sorry for all of your losses -- I just don't understand why these things happen to such good people. Wishing you strength and hope through your pain.


----------



## mama4gals (Nov 15, 2003)

LadyInfidel, I am so sorry to hear about your miscarriages. I thought I'd had a lot (4). I hear you about the numbness. I think that is God's/Nature's way of getting us through the worst of it. When you are physically feeling better, the sadness will come, but you will be able to deal with it. At least that's the way it's gone for me.

I know that after each of my mc's I have a renewed sense of how lucky I am to have my four living children. So many women have gone through mc's and have no living children.

I hope you have some good support so that you are able to rest during this time. Please take care of yourself physically--rest and good food and lots of water. I am in VA too (south central, how about you?).

There are so many of us here at MDC who have experienced miscarriage, and we are all here to give you support. Feel free to pm me if you want.

Liz


----------



## Naughty Dingo (May 23, 2004)

I am sorry Mama to read this. I agree with Liz that the numbness is our heart and mind's way to protect ourselves. I hope you will have the space to fully experience what you need to when the time comes.

I am thinking of you Mama

ND


----------



## dinade (Nov 12, 2003)

I'm so sorry. As a mama who lost 5 each one was grieved differently. You will get mad/sad/hate the world probably at some point. I think then you'll know your moving forward. I'm so very sorry mama. All babies that are lost are loved and felt deeply. Hugs and prayers.


----------



## UrbanEarthMom (Jul 20, 2004)

That is so terrible that you have to go through this again. It is so unfair. Wishing you health and healing.

Mary


----------



## babyomom (Jun 14, 2006)

Sorry about your loss. I know what you are saying about the numbness. I had 14 m/c's. It was almost like it didn't seem like it was real. And then out of nowhere it would just hit me. Sometimes weeks or even months later.

I hope everthing works out for you.


----------



## tiffany21074 (Jan 22, 2006)

Hugs to you mama


----------



## KrystalC (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm so very sorry for your losses. I just can't imagine what you're going through. My heart truly goes out to you.


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

Take care of yourself and remember the hormones. No matter what the circumstances, planned or not, your body and heart still go through the adjustment. Many hugs, Mama.


----------



## iveyrock (Nov 1, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear about your most recent loss, as well as the others. Make sure that in your numbness you don't expect more from yourself than you can do, emotionally or physically. I wish I could do or say something to help.
Amber


----------



## mamabearsoblessed (Jan 8, 2003)

I am so very sorry Mama.







to you.


----------



## Aeress (Jan 25, 2005)

awwww, mama....I am sorry to hear that you are going through this.


----------



## 2sweetboysmom (Aug 1, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------

